# I Want One...



## Scilly Suffolk (23 Apr 2012)

...of these!

The only question is: how to fill it?


----------



## MattHB (23 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> ...of these!
> 
> The only question is: how to fill it?



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## david1701 (24 Apr 2012)

A bucket from the sea in that beach shot?


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> ...of these!
> 
> The only question is: how to fill it?


 

From the description:



> They weighs around 150 pounds empty.


 
Sweat from the effort of pulling it should fill it easily


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> ...of these!
> 
> The only question is: how to fill it?


 
Half a dozen trip's back home, to fill the water bottle perhaps (maybe a few more, depending on the size of your water bottle)


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (24 Apr 2012)

Hitch it to a tandem and tow it full?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Hitch it to a tandem and tow it full?


 you are not going to use my tandem


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Apr 2012)

That is utterly barking. I mean, why??
I approve of the sheer insanity of it though.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (27 Apr 2012)

biggs682 said:


> you are not going to use my tandem


Well you're not going to use my hot tub then!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2012)

jimmy just the yhought of you and me in hot tub will get all the women on the way............ not sure where to tho


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (27 Apr 2012)

"If you build it, they will come..."


----------



## Fubar (27 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> ...of these!
> 
> The only question is: how to fill it?


 
I'd be more impressed if there was someone in the tub when it was being towed...


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (27 Apr 2012)

But exactly who? There's the rub...


----------



## Fubar (27 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> But exactly who? There's the rub...


 
There's rubbing as well?!? Be a bit difficult keeping the water in I suppose...


----------

